# Shrimp suicide - sad day



## spill50 (21 Nov 2011)

I've just got home from work only to find one of my CRS curled up dead on the top of the table in front of the tank.

She must have climbed over the edge of the tank and fell off. I'm really sad now


----------



## Radik (21 Nov 2011)

I was reading there are usually 2 causes why they travel.

1. Something is bad with the water
2. As natural instinct where they feel flow. They are originating from streams and in nature climb against streams or flows.

Lower the water level or move your to outflow lower position


----------



## spill50 (21 Nov 2011)

Thanks radik, water conditions are good (what I can test for anyway). Water level could certainly be the issue. The spray bar at the back does tend to push the water quite high at the front. I will lower it a bit and hopefully that will be the last of it.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Nov 2011)

Always leave at least 2-3cm at the top of the tank or you will get shrimp jumping ship


----------



## NeilW (23 Nov 2011)

Or you could also try a cover glass. ADA sell hooks that look neat and tidy without ruining the 'open top' look.


----------



## spill50 (23 Nov 2011)

thanks guys,

yeah I already have a cover glass, it's a fluval ebi so it comes with one. Though it actually has a small gap (5mm) all the way round for wires, airlines etc to go into the tank. Which is how I think the little fella got out.

I've reduced the water level now so hopefully I wont get any more jumping ship.


----------



## hotweldfire (23 Nov 2011)

Worrying. I have a glass cover with a similar gap. Will lower my water level too.


----------



## Dincho (23 Nov 2011)

What are the oxygen levels like in the tank?


----------



## spill50 (23 Nov 2011)

Good as far as I know. Is there a way of checking the O2 levels?

The spray bar at the back is pointing slightly up so causes surface agitation and my CO2 is only on for the photo period. The drop checker only goes to lime green never to yellow, so I'm not overdosing CO2.


----------



## FishBeast (8 Dec 2011)

I have only seen shrimp climb when they are stressed... sorry but thats I can say


----------



## Maloney (12 Dec 2011)

I have had a few shrimps,and a few fish to be honest, jump out, but a lot less since stategically posisioning  some floating plants, and not going from light to dark instantly, i have a spot lamp in one corner which i leave on a low setting, looks good too.I think with an open top aquarium your always gonna get some jumpers, but this did reduce the number for me
Tony


----------



## DemonAdmin (15 Dec 2011)

I had a similar issue when I first got my tank, after it had cycled I placed in some Amano Shrimps, woke up the next day and looked for them in the tank and couldn't find them anywhere!

It seems as I hadn't put the lid on (I wasn't aware they would/could jump ship) they had jumped over night  To this day I never found them...


----------

